

Harvard releases archive of student Facebook profiles: unethical? - AretNCarlsen
http://chronicle.com/article/Harvards-Privacy-Meltdown/128166/

======
AretNCarlsen
Includes an entertaining quote from "a postdoctoral fellow at Carnegie Mellon
University who studies privacy in social networks" who believes that text
content -- tweets, specifically -- can actually be deleted from the internet
as long as the Library of Congress doesn't archive them:

"'This is the nature of these systems,' says Mr. Stutzman, who has criticized
the Library of Congress's Twitter project. 'Maybe in three years, we'll look
at public tweets and say, Oh, my God, those weren't public. A lot of people
that are using Twitter nowadays may actually want to go back and delete their
accounts or take those things out of the public at a later date, and they no
longer can.'"

------
AretNCarlsen
Original release: <http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/node/4682>

"The T3 dataset is still offline as we take further steps to ensure the
privacy of students in the dataset. Please check back later at this site for
additional updates- a notice will be posted when the distribution process has
resumed." - <http://dvn.iq.harvard.edu/dvn/dv/t3>

